# This is a Practice thread only (for now)



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, This thread will be used to work on Belarc Advisor with some help from one of the Belarc people. We're trying to create a forum-friendly output report for Belarc Advisor.

Belarc Guy, Welcome to TSG!

I've made these three types, and when I try full code, see this:

The text that you have entered is too long (67131 characters). Please shorten it to 30000 characters long.

With HTML tags or not, a formatted Advisor page is too big for a post.

I understand that the Belarc Advisor report can be source viewed, and then saved and renamed as a .txt file, attached to the post, and we can right click and Save As> htm. or .html to see a more organized, 
easier to read Belarc page, in a browser window,and I like that idea.

We just need a way to have the personal info, Software License data etc not be included, and if Belarc could create a forum friendly type of Advisor we would
be very grateful.

Belarc Guy--- Please go   HERE 

to see some text output logs from a few antimalware tools, Hijackthis, etc we often have posted from users....
Helpers here use this type of log and prefer it. The code box is easier to scroll up and down in , but I find the code box a little rougher on the eyes, the blue does not contrast as much as black text....
but that is not any problem. 
We can leave it optional, the text is the same.

I helped on a thread recently where the poster surprised me by attaching a renamed Advisor .htm profile as a .txt file, which I promptly just opened, and saw a lot of code- and I posted back that they'd 
done it wrong....eventually I got the idea and Saved As> .htm and could see pretty much what a normal Belarc Advisor browser page looks like....it would do nicely, but the missing images throw some
people off, thinking that they did something wrong. I suppose we would get used to it displaying like that, (anyone can view what I mean by right clicking the attached *belarc.txt* file in this thread:

*http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/437977-problems-installing-winxp-service-pack-2-a.html*

The other text version is also quite usable for our needs- and that can easily be pasted into a reply, exactly like we do
with other scan logs like Hijackthis. Many forums do the same thing. 
It's not hard to teach or post the canned advice with steps to do either, but what we need is the output to not include
the things I've commented on. I don't know if it's doable or feasible but we would sure appreciate having one like that.

The only other thing I notice, is that when Belarc Advisor opens and you have an IE window open the Advisor will take over that window, which could
confuse someone using it for the first time. We should make sure we tell posters to do the Advisor before opening a Reply, and have their saved .htm, .html or .txt
file ready to attach or copy/paste.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

About Belarc

PC Management Products

Your Privacy

In page Links:

Installed Hotfixes

Software Licenses

Software Versions

Computer Profile Summary 
Computer Name: Athlon (in WORKGROUP) 
Profile Date: Tuesday, April 19, 2005 1:03:34 AM 
Advisor Version: 6.1f

Click here for Belarc's PC Management products, for large and small companies.

Operating System System Model 
Windows 98 SE (build 4.10.2222) Gateway, Inc. 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 
700 megahertz AMD Athlon
128 kilobyte primary memory cache
512 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: FIC SD11 1.x
Bus Clock: 100 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 62710 07/15/97 
Drives Memory Modules c,d 
20.54 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
14.98 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

HITACHI DVD-ROM GD-5000 [CD-ROM drive]
Generic floppy disk drive (3.5")

MicroAdv QuickiDrive64M [Hard drive] (65 MB) -- drive 1, rev 2.00
SAMSUNG SV2046D [Hard drive] (20.55 GB) -- drive 0, s/n 0147J1FKB05049, rev LS100, SMART Status: Healthy 256 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot '0' has 256 MB
Slot '1' is Empty
Slot '2' is Empty 
Local Drive Volumes

c: (on drive 0) 20.54 GB 14.98 GB free

Network Drives 
None detected 
Users Printers 
No details available Lexmark 5700 Series ColorFine on LPT1:

Controllers Display 
Standard Floppy Disk Controller
Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
QuickiDrive Device [Controller]
QuickiDrive Drive [Controller]
Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller NVIDIA Vanta/Vanta LT [Display adapter]
Envision AOC A770 [Monitor] (15.7"vis, January 2000) 
Bus Adapters Multimedia 
Microtek Parallel Port Host Adapter
NEC PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller
NEC USB Open Host Controller
NEC USB Open Host Controller
USB 2.0 Root Hub Device
VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller ESS Solo-1 PCI AudioDrive (WDM)
Gameport Joystick (no joystick connected)
Wave Device for Voice Modem 
Communications Other Devices 
Creative Modem Blaster Flash56 PCI DI5630-4
Linksys LNE100TX(v5) Fast Ethernet Adapter
Microsoft Virtual Private Networking Adapter
Network Card MAC Address: 00:0C:41:1D:5C:B2
Network IP Address: 192.168.2.81 / 24 Creative PCI Modem Enumerator
PC/AT Enhanced Keyboard (101/102-Key)
Microsoft PS/2 Port Mouse
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub 
Virus Protection 
No details available 
Installed Microsoft Hotfixes [Back to Top] 
W98.TELNET (Windows 98 TELNET Update) 
DataAccess 
Q318203 on 2/25/2002 (details...) 
Q329414-21 on 12/8/2004 (details...) 
KB870669 (details...) 
DirectX 
DX819696 (details...) 
Internet Explorer 
SP1 (SP1) 
Q313829 (details...) 
Q837009 (details...) 
Q867282 (details...) 
Q889293 (details...) 
Q891781 (details...) 
Win98.SE 
UPD238453 (details...) 
UPD239887 (details...) 
UPD243199 (details...) 
UPD249973 (details...) 
UPD256015 (details...) 
UPD259728 (details...) 
UPD260067 (details...) 
UPD263044 (details...) 
Win98.SE (continued) 
UPD273017 (details...) 
UPD273991 (details...) 
UPDQ823559 (details...) Reinstall! 
Win98 
UPD245729 (details...) 
UPD274548 (details...) 
UPD314147 (details...) 
UPD323172 (details...) 
UPD323255 (details...) 
UPD329115 (details...) Reinstall! 
UPD811630 (details...) 
UPD840315 (details...) 
UPD888113 (details...) 
UPD890175 (details...) 
UPD891711 (details...) 
Windows Media Player 
WM308567 (details...) 
WM320920.1 (details...) 
WM819639 (details...) 
KB837272 (details...)

Click here to see all available Microsoft security hotfixes for this computer.

Marks a HotFix that verifies correctly 
Marks a HotFix that fails verification
 (note that failing hotfixes need to be reinstalled) 
Unmarked HotFixes lack the data to allow verification

Software Versions [Back to Top] 
Abacast, Inc. - Abaclient v1.44 * 
Adobe PhotoDeluxe Version 2.0.0 * 
Adobe Reader Version 6.0.2.2004051800 * 
Adobe Systems AdobeDownloadManager Version 1.2 * 
AdvDrvIns Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Ahead Software AG Karlsbad Germany Phone: +49-7248-911-800 Fax: +49-7248-911-888 e-mail: [email protected] - LANGUAGE_English2 Version 5, 5, 10, 56 * 
Ahead Software AG - InfoTool Application Version 1, 0, 3, 3 * 
Ahead Software AG - Nero CD Speed Application Version 1, 0, 2, 1 * 
ahead software gmbh, karlsbad - Cover Designer Version 2, 2, 1, 11 * 
AIDA32 * 
Apple Computer, Inc. - QuickTime QuickTime 6.5.2 * 
ArcSoft Register & Upgrade * 
Asymetrix Corp. - Toolbook II Publisher Version 5.01.22gñ * 
Belarc, Inc. - BelManage Client Version 6.1f * 
Boomerang Software, Inc. - SCRIPTER Version 1.00 * 
BSUPLOAD Version 1.0.001 * 
Copyright (C) ahead software gmbh and its licensors - InCD Version 3.20.1 * 
Corel Corporation Limited - PerfectScript 9 Version 9.0.0.664 * 
Corel Corporation Limited - Presentations for Windows Version 8.0.0.709 * 
Corel Corporation Limited - Quattro® Pro 9 Version 9.0.0.664 * 
Corel Corporation Limited - WordPerfect (R) Office 2000 Version 9.0.0.664 * 
Corel Corporation Limited - WordPerfect® 9 Version 9.0.0.664 * 
Corel Presentations 9 Version 9.0.0.664 * 
Corel Uninstaller Version 9.519 * 
DK Multimedia - Eyewitness World Atlas Sampler Version 08.03.001 * 
DK Multimedia - Eyewitness World Atlas Version 1.0.0.0 * 
Download Driver * 
Dynaicon * 
Eastman Software, Inc., A Kodak Business - Imaging for Windows® Version 1.01.1311 * 
Erik Deppe - DriveSpeed Version 1, 6, 1, 0 * 
Gabest - Media Player Classic Version 6, 4, 8, 2 * 
GRISOFT, s.r.o. - AVG Anti-Virus System Version 7.1.0.307 * 
In-System Design, Inc. - TPP Storage Adapter Version 5.04.1150.0 * 
Index.DAT File Viewer * 
Indigo Rose Corporation unin32 Version 1, 0, 0, 5 * 
Inno Setup Version 51.13.0.0 * 
Inprise Corporation - Borland Database Engine 5.01 * 
Install AOL FREE Trial! * 
InstallShield Software Corporation - DemoShield Player Version 5.40.000 32bit * 
IntelliQuest Communications, Inc. - ITP Version 2, 5, 1, 0 * 
InterMute Inc - CWShredder Version 2.00 * 
Introduction to Microsoft Works * 
Ipswitch, Inc. 81 Hartwell Ave. Lexington, MA - WS_FTP95 Version 6, 0, 5, 1 * 
IrfanView Version 3.85 * 
Java Web Start * 
Johan Savås - ZipCentral Version 4.01 * 
Key Internet Publisher * 
Lavasoft Ad-Aware SE VI.Second Edition * 
Lexmark ColorFine(TM) Version 3.1.1 * 
Macromedia Director Version 6.0 * 
Macromedia, Inc. - Flash 4.0 Version 4,0,7,0 * 
Maximizer 97is Version 4.0 * 
Microsoft (r) Windows Script Host Version 5.6.0.8515 * Microsoft Corporation - Clip Gallery 3.0 for Windows Version 3.0 * 
Microsoft Corporation - DirectShow Version 6.4.07.1121 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Internet Explorer Version 6.00.2800.1106 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Installer Version 2.0.2600.2 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Telephony Version 4.10.2000 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows® NetMeeting® Version 3.0 * 
Microsoft Excel Viewer Version 8.0 * 
Microsoft imgstart Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Microsoft Multimedia Viewer Version 2.00 * 
Microsoft Office Version 8.0 * 
Microsoft Works for Windows Version 4.00.05.465 * 
Microsoft® Find Fast Version 8.0 * 
Microsoft® Internet Services Version 6.1.27.0 * 
Microsoft® Word for Windows® 97 Version 8.0 * 
Microtek - Scanner Detector Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Microtek - ScanSuite Version 1, 12, 0, 1 * 
Microtek International Inc. - ScanMaker Series Version 3,2,2,0 * 
Mindscape, Inc - usatlas Version 6, 0, 0, 3 * 
MindVision - Installer VISE 2.8.3 Version 2.8.3 * 
Mozilla - Firefox Version 1.7.3: 2004091322 * 
Netropa Corporation - Touch Manager Version 1.00 * 
Netropa Hot Key Version 1.00 * 
Netropa Version 2.15 * 
NEWSALRT.EXE * 
PepiMK Software - Spybot - Search & Destroy Version 1, 3, 0, 12 * 
PhotoImpression * 
RealNetworks, Inc. - RealPlayer (32-bit) Version 0.1.0.3208 * 
RealNetworks, Inc. - RealPlayer (32-bit) Version 6.0.12.1053 * 
RealNetworks, Inc. - RealPlayer (32-bit) Version 7.0.0.2564 * 
Safer Networking Limited - SpyBot-S&D Version 1, 3, 0, 12 * 
Sierra On-Line Internet Gaming System Version 3, 1, 1, 0 * 
Singer's Creations - Weather Watcher Version 5.05.0002 * 
Smart Business Plan Version 8.00.0055 * 
SmartOnline, Inc. - PlanViewer Version 8.00.0107 * 
Software 2000 Limited Unsetup Version 0.01 * 
SpywareBlaster AutoUpdate Version 3.03 * 
SpywareBlaster Version 3.03 * 
Storm Technology, Inc. - EasyPhoto Version 2.7.1 * 
Sun Microsystems, Inc. - Java(TM) 2 Platform Standard Edition 5.0 Version 1.5.0.0 * 
Sun Microsystems, Inc. - Java(TM) 2 Platform Standard Edition Version 1.5.0.0 * 
SwissKnife * 
Symantec Corporation - LiveAdvisor Version 2.0.0.621 * 
Symantec Corporation - LiveUpdate Version 1.5.2.9 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton Core Technology Version 13.00.0.26 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton SystemWorks Version 1999.03.50 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton SystemWorks Version 3.00.28 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton Utilities for Windows Version 13.00.0.36 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton Utilities Version 13.00.0.36 * 
ToniArts - EasyCleaner Version 2.0.6 * 
Ultra Pinball * 
Virtos GmbH - WaveEdit DLL Version 1, 0, 5, 0 * 
Vorton Technologies - Riptide Application Version 1, 0, 0, 2 *

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

* Click to see where software is installed.
a. Megahertz measurement may be inaccurate if other programs were busy during last analysis.
b. Data may be transferred on the bus at one, two, or four times the Bus Clock rate.
c. Memory slot contents may not add up to Installed Memory if some memory is not recognized by Windows.
d. Memory slot contents is reported by the motherboard BIOS. Contact system vendor if slot contents are wrong.
e. This may be the manufacturer's factory installed product key rather than yours. 
Copyright 2000-4, Belarc, Inc. All rights reserved. 
Legal notice. U.S. Patents 6085229, 5665951 and Patents pending.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

```
Operating System   System Model 
Windows 98 SE (build 4.10.2222)   Gateway, Inc. 
Enclosure Type: Desktop 
Processor a   Main Circuit Board b 
700 megahertz AMD Athlon
128 kilobyte primary memory cache
512 kilobyte secondary memory cache   Board: FIC SD11 1.x
Bus Clock: 100 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 62710 07/15/97  
Drives   Memory Modules c,d 
20.54 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
11.96 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

HITACHI DVD-ROM GD-5000 [CD-ROM drive]
Generic floppy disk drive (3.5")

SAMSUNG SV2046D [Hard drive] (20.55 GB) -- drive 0, s/n 0147J1FKB05049, rev LS100, SMART Status: Healthy   256 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot '0' has 256 MB
Slot '1' is Empty
Slot '2' is Empty 
  Local Drive Volumes

c: (FAT32 on drive 0) 20.54 GB 11.96 GB free

  Network Drives 
  None detected 
Users (mouse over user name for details)   Printers 
MSHOME domain logons

WORKGROUP domain logons

   Lexmark Z22-Z32 Series on LPT1:

Controllers   Display 
Standard Floppy Disk Controller
Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller   NVIDIA Vanta/Vanta LT [Display adapter]
Default Monitor 
Bus Adapters   Multimedia 
Microtek Parallel Port Host Adapter
NEC PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller
NEC USB Open Host Controller (2x)
USB 2.0 Root Hub Device
VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller   ESS Solo-1 PCI AudioDrive (WDM)
Gameport Joystick (no joystick connected)
Wave Device for Voice Modem 
Communications   Other Devices 
Creative Modem Blaster Flash56 PCI DI5630-4

Linksys LNE100TX(v5) Fast Ethernet Adapter 
 Microsoft Virtual Private Networking Adapter

Networking Dns Server:  
   Creative PCI Modem Enumerator
PC/AT Enhanced Keyboard (101/102-Key)
Microsoft PS/2 Port Mouse
USB Root Hub (3x) 
Virus Protection [Back to Top]   
No details available   
Missing Microsoft Security Hotfixes [Back to Top]  
No details available 
Installed Microsoft Hotfixes [Back to Top]  
W98.TELNET    (Windows 98 TELNET Update) 
DataAccess 
    Q318203  on 2/25/2002  (details...) 
    Q329414-21  on 12/8/2004  (details...) 
    KB870669    (details...) 
DirectX 
    DX819696    (details...) 
    KB904706    (details...) 
Internet Explorer 
    SP1    (SP1) 
    Q313829    (details...) 
    Q837009    (details...) 
    Q867282    (details...) 
    Q883939    (details...) 
    Q889293    (details...) 
    Q891781    (details...) 
    Q896688    (details...) 
    Q896727    (details...) 
    Q903235    (details...) 
    Q905915    (details...) 
Win98.SE 
    UPD238453    (details...) 
    UPD239887    (details...) 
    UPD243199    (details...) 
    UPD249973    (details...) 
    UPD256015    (details...) 
    UPD259728    (details...) 
    UPD260067    (details...) 
   Win98.SE (continued) 
    UPD263044    (details...) 
    UPD273017    (details...) 
    UPD273991    (details...) 
    UPDQ823559    (details...) 
Win98 
    UPD245729    (details...) 
    UPD274548    (details...) 
    UPD314147    (details...) 
    UPD314941    (details...) 
    UPD323172    (details...) 
    UPD323255    (details...) 
    UPD329115    (details...) 
    UPD811630    (details...) 
    UPD840315    (details...) 
    UPD888113    (details...) 
    UPD890175    (details...) 
    UPD891711    (details...) 
    UPD896358    (details...) 
    UPD908519    (details...) 
Windows Media Player 
    WM308567    (details...) 
    WM320920.1    (details...) 
    WM819639    (details...) 
    KB837272    (details...) 
    WM885492    (details...)

Click here to see all available Microsoft security hotfixes for this computer.

     Marks a HotFix that verifies correctly 
 Marks a HotFix that fails verification
    (note that failing hotfixes need to be reinstalled) 
  Unmarked HotFixes lack the data to allow verification

Click here for Belarc's System Management products, for large and small companies.

Software Licenses [Back to Top]

Software Versions (mouse over * for details, click * for location) [Back to Top]  
Abacast, Inc. - Abaclient v1.44 * 
Adobe PhotoDeluxe Version 2.0.0 * 
Adobe Reader Version 6.0.2.2004051800 * 
Adobe Systems AdobeDownloadManager Version 1.2 * 
AdvDrvIns Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Ahead Software AG Karlsbad Germany Phone: +49-7248-911-800 Fax: +49-7248-911-888 e-mail: [email protected] - LANGUAGE_English2 Version 5, 5, 10, 56 * 
Ahead Software AG - InfoTool Application Version 1, 0, 3, 3 * 
Ahead Software AG - Nero CD Speed Application Version 1, 0, 2, 1 * 
ahead software gmbh, karlsbad - Cover Designer Version 2, 2, 1, 11 * 
AIDA32 * 
ArcSoft Register & Upgrade * 
Asymetrix Corp. - Toolbook II Publisher Version 5.01.22gñ * 
Belarc, Inc. - Advisor Version 7.0t * 
Boomerang Software, Inc. - SCRIPTER Version 1.00 * 
BSUPLOAD Version 1.0.001 * 
ClipDiary Application Version 1, 1, 0, 0 * 
CodecPackAU Version 1.1.0.0 * 
Corel Corporation Limited - PerfectScript 9 Version 9.0.0.664 * 
Corel Corporation Limited - Presentations for Windows Version 8.0.0.709 * 
Corel Corporation Limited - Quattro® Pro 9 Version 9.0.0.664 * 
Corel Corporation Limited - WordPerfect (R) Office 2000 Version 9.0.0.664 * 
Corel Corporation Limited - WordPerfect® 9 Version 9.0.0.664 * 
Corel Presentations 9 Version 9.0.0.664 * 
Corel Uninstaller Version 9.519 * 
DK Multimedia - Eyewitness World Atlas Sampler Version 08.03.001 * 
DK Multimedia - Eyewitness World Atlas Version 1.0.0.0 * 
Download Driver * 
Dynaicon * 
Eastman Software, Inc., A Kodak Business - Imaging for Windows® Version 1.01.1311 * 
Erik Deppe - DriveSpeed Version 1, 6, 1, 0 * 
Gabest - Media Player Classic Version 6, 4, 8, 4 * 
GRISOFT, s.r.o. - AVG Anti-Virus System Version 7.1.0.371 * 
GSpot Codec Information Appliance Version 2, 2, 1, 4 * 
In-System Design, Inc. - TPP Storage Adapter Version 5.04.1150.0 * 
Index.DAT File Viewer * 
Indigo Rose Corporation unin32 Version 1, 0, 0, 5 * 
Inno Setup Version 51.34.0.0 * 
Inprise Corporation - Borland Database Engine * 
Install AOL FREE Trial! * 
InstallShield Software Corporation - DemoShield Player Version 5.40.000 32bit * 
IntelliQuest Communications, Inc. - ITP Version 2, 5, 1, 0 * 
InterMute Inc - CWShredder Version 2.00 * 
Introduction to Microsoft Works * 
Ipswitch, Inc. 81 Hartwell Ave. Lexington, MA - WS_FTP95 Version 6, 0, 5, 1 * 
IrfanView Version 3.85 * 
Java Web Start * 
Johan Savås - ZipCentral Version 4.01 * 
Jordan Russell - Inno Setup Uninstaller Version 51.5.0.0 * 
Key Internet Publisher * 
Lavasoft Ad-Aware SE SE 106 * 
Lexmark ColorFine Version 3.2.1 * 
Lexmark Supplies Monitor Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Maximizer 97is Version 4.0 *  Microsoft (r) Windows Script Host Version 5.6.0.8515 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Clip Gallery 3.0 for Windows Version 3.0 * 
Microsoft Corporation - DirectShow Version 6.4.07.1121 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Internet Explorer Version 6.00.2800.1106 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Installer Version 2.0.2600.2 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Telephony Version 4.10.2000 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows® NetMeeting® Version 3.0 * 
Microsoft Excel Viewer Version 8.0 * 
Microsoft imgstart Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Microsoft Multimedia Viewer Version 2.00 * 
Microsoft Office Version 8.0 * 
Microsoft PowerPoint Viewer for Windows Version 8.0 * 
Microsoft Works for Windows Version 4.00.05.465 * 
Microsoft(R) Windows Media Player Version 9.00.00.2980 * 
Microsoft® Find Fast Version 8.0 * 
Microsoft® Internet Services Version 6.1.27.0 * 
Microsoft® Word for Windows® 97 Version 8.0 * 
Microtek - Scanner Detector Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Microtek - ScanSuite Version 1, 12, 0, 1 * 
Microtek International Inc. - ScanMaker Series Version 3,2,2,0 * 
Mindscape, Inc - usatlas Version 6, 0, 0, 3 * 
Mozilla Corporation - Firefox Version 1.5.0.1 * 
Nastaveni DivX * 
Netropa Corporation - Touch Manager Version 1.00 * 
Netropa Hot Key Version 1.00 * 
Netropa Version 2.15 * 
NEWSALRT.EXE * 
PhotoImpression * 
RealMedia Settings * 
Safer Networking Limited - Spybot - Search & Destroy Version 1, 4, 0, 3 * 
Safer Networking Limited - SpyBot-S&D Version 1, 4, 0, 3 * 
Shortcut to TV * 
Singer's Creations - Weather Watcher Extension Installer Version 1.00 * 
Singer's Creations - Weather Watcher Version 5.06.0004 * 
Smart Business Plan Version 8.00.0055 * 
SmartOnline, Inc. - PlanViewer Version 8.00.0107 * 
Software 2000 UnSetup Version 2.1.9.9 * 
SpywareBlaster AutoUpdate Version 3.05.0001 * 
SpywareBlaster Version 3.05.0001 * 
Storm Technology, Inc. - EasyPhoto Version 2.7.1 * 
Sun Microsystems, Inc. - Java(TM) 2 Platform Standard Edition 5.0 Update 5 Version 5.0.50.5 * 
Sun Microsystems, Inc. - Java(TM) 2 Platform Standard Edition 5.0 Update 6 Version 5.0.60.5 * 
SwissKnife * 
Symantec Corporation - LiveAdvisor Version 2.0.0.621 * 
Symantec Corporation - LiveUpdate Version 1.5.2.9 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton Core Technology Version 13.00.0.26 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton SystemWorks Version 1999.03.50 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton SystemWorks Version 3.00.28 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton Utilities for Windows Version 13.00.0.36 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton Utilities Version 13.00.0.36 * 
ToniArts - EasyCleaner Version 2.0.6 * 
Virtos GmbH - WaveEdit DLL Version 1, 0, 5, 0 * 
Vorton Technologies - Riptide Application Version 1, 0, 0, 2 *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* Click to see where software is installed.
a. Megahertz measurement may be inaccurate if other programs were busy during last analysis.
b. Data may be transferred on the bus at one, two, or four times the Bus Clock rate.
c. Memory slot contents may not add up to Installed Memory if some memory is not recognized by Windows.
d. Memory slot contents is reported by the motherboard BIOS. Contact system vendor if slot contents are wrong.
e. This may be the manufacturer's factory installed product key rather than yours.  
Copyright 2000-5, Belarc, Inc. All rights reserved. 
Legal notice. U.S. Patents 6085229, 5665951 and Patents pending.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

```
About Belarc

PC Management Products

Your Privacy

In page Links:

Installed Hotfixes

Software Licenses

Software Versions

Computer Profile Summary 
Computer Name:  Athlon (in WORKGROUP) 
Profile Date:  Tuesday, April 19, 2005 1:03:34 AM 
Advisor Version:  6.1f

Click here for Belarc's PC Management products, for large and small companies.

Operating System   System Model 
Windows 98 SE (build 4.10.2222)   Gateway, Inc.  
Processor a   Main Circuit Board b 
700 megahertz AMD Athlon
128 kilobyte primary memory cache
512 kilobyte secondary memory cache   Board: FIC SD11 1.x
Bus Clock: 100 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 62710 07/15/97  
Drives   Memory Modules c,d 
20.54 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
14.98 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

HITACHI DVD-ROM GD-5000 [CD-ROM drive]
Generic floppy disk drive (3.5")

MicroAdv QuickiDrive64M [Hard drive] (65 MB) -- drive 1, rev 2.00
SAMSUNG SV2046D [Hard drive] (20.55 GB) -- drive 0, s/n 0147J1FKB05049, rev LS100, SMART Status: Healthy   256 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot '0' has 256 MB
Slot '1' is Empty
Slot '2' is Empty 
  Local Drive Volumes

c: (on drive 0) 20.54 GB 14.98 GB free

  Network Drives 
  None detected 
Users   Printers 
No details available     Lexmark 5700 Series ColorFine on LPT1:

Controllers   Display 
Standard Floppy Disk Controller
Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
QuickiDrive Device [Controller]
QuickiDrive Drive [Controller]
Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller   NVIDIA Vanta/Vanta LT [Display adapter]
Envision AOC A770 [Monitor] (15.7"vis, January 2000) 
Bus Adapters   Multimedia 
Microtek Parallel Port Host Adapter
NEC PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller
NEC USB Open Host Controller
NEC USB Open Host Controller
USB 2.0 Root Hub Device
VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller   ESS Solo-1 PCI AudioDrive (WDM)
Gameport Joystick (no joystick connected)
Wave Device for Voice Modem 
Communications   Other Devices 
Creative Modem Blaster Flash56 PCI DI5630-4
Linksys LNE100TX(v5) Fast Ethernet Adapter
Microsoft Virtual Private Networking Adapter
Network Card MAC Address: 00:0C:41:1D:5C:B2
Network IP Address: 192.168.2.81 / 24   Creative PCI Modem Enumerator
PC/AT Enhanced Keyboard (101/102-Key)
Microsoft PS/2 Port Mouse
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub 
Virus Protection   
No details available   
Installed Microsoft Hotfixes [Back to Top]  
W98.TELNET    (Windows 98 TELNET Update) 
DataAccess 
    Q318203  on 2/25/2002  (details...) 
    Q329414-21  on 12/8/2004  (details...) 
    KB870669    (details...) 
DirectX 
    DX819696    (details...) 
Internet Explorer 
    SP1    (SP1) 
    Q313829    (details...) 
    Q837009    (details...) 
    Q867282    (details...) 
    Q889293    (details...) 
    Q891781    (details...) 
Win98.SE 
    UPD238453    (details...) 
    UPD239887    (details...) 
    UPD243199    (details...) 
    UPD249973    (details...) 
    UPD256015    (details...) 
    UPD259728    (details...) 
    UPD260067    (details...) 
    UPD263044    (details...) 
   Win98.SE (continued) 
    UPD273017    (details...) 
    UPD273991    (details...) 
    UPDQ823559    (details...) Reinstall! 
Win98 
    UPD245729    (details...) 
    UPD274548    (details...) 
    UPD314147    (details...) 
    UPD323172    (details...) 
    UPD323255    (details...) 
    UPD329115    (details...) Reinstall! 
    UPD811630    (details...) 
    UPD840315    (details...) 
    UPD888113    (details...) 
    UPD890175    (details...) 
    UPD891711    (details...) 
Windows Media Player 
    WM308567    (details...) 
    WM320920.1    (details...) 
    WM819639    (details...) 
    KB837272    (details...)

Click here to see all available Microsoft security hotfixes for this computer.

     Marks a HotFix that verifies correctly 
 Marks a HotFix that fails verification
    (note that failing hotfixes need to be reinstalled) 
  Unmarked HotFixes lack the data to allow verification

Software Versions [Back to Top]  
Abacast, Inc. - Abaclient v1.44 * 
Adobe PhotoDeluxe Version 2.0.0 * 
Adobe Reader Version 6.0.2.2004051800 * 
Adobe Systems AdobeDownloadManager Version 1.2 * 
AdvDrvIns Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Ahead Software AG Karlsbad Germany Phone: +49-7248-911-800 Fax: +49-7248-911-888 e-mail: [email protected] - LANGUAGE_English2 Version 5, 5, 10, 56 * 
Ahead Software AG - InfoTool Application Version 1, 0, 3, 3 * 
Ahead Software AG - Nero CD Speed Application Version 1, 0, 2, 1 * 
ahead software gmbh, karlsbad - Cover Designer Version 2, 2, 1, 11 * 
AIDA32 * 
Apple Computer, Inc. - QuickTime QuickTime 6.5.2 * 
ArcSoft Register & Upgrade * 
Asymetrix Corp. - Toolbook II Publisher Version 5.01.22gñ * 
Belarc, Inc. - BelManage Client Version 6.1f * 
Boomerang Software, Inc. - SCRIPTER Version 1.00 * 
BSUPLOAD Version 1.0.001 * 
Copyright (C) ahead software gmbh and its licensors - InCD Version 3.20.1 * 
Corel Corporation Limited - PerfectScript 9 Version 9.0.0.664 * 
Corel Corporation Limited - Presentations for Windows Version 8.0.0.709 * 
Corel Corporation Limited - Quattro® Pro 9 Version 9.0.0.664 * 
Corel Corporation Limited - WordPerfect (R) Office 2000 Version 9.0.0.664 * 
Corel Corporation Limited - WordPerfect® 9 Version 9.0.0.664 * 
Corel Presentations 9 Version 9.0.0.664 * 
Corel Uninstaller Version 9.519 * 
DK Multimedia - Eyewitness World Atlas Sampler Version 08.03.001 * 
DK Multimedia - Eyewitness World Atlas Version 1.0.0.0 * 
Download Driver * 
Dynaicon * 
Eastman Software, Inc., A Kodak Business - Imaging for Windows® Version 1.01.1311 * 
Erik Deppe - DriveSpeed Version 1, 6, 1, 0 * 
Gabest - Media Player Classic Version 6, 4, 8, 2 * 
GRISOFT, s.r.o. - AVG Anti-Virus System Version 7.1.0.307 * 
In-System Design, Inc. - TPP Storage Adapter Version 5.04.1150.0 * 
Index.DAT File Viewer * 
Indigo Rose Corporation unin32 Version 1, 0, 0, 5 * 
Inno Setup Version 51.13.0.0 * 
Inprise Corporation - Borland Database Engine 5.01 * 
Install AOL FREE Trial! * 
InstallShield Software Corporation - DemoShield Player Version 5.40.000 32bit * 
IntelliQuest Communications, Inc. - ITP Version 2, 5, 1, 0 * 
InterMute Inc - CWShredder Version 2.00 * 
Introduction to Microsoft Works * 
Ipswitch, Inc. 81 Hartwell Ave. Lexington, MA - WS_FTP95 Version 6, 0, 5, 1 * 
IrfanView Version 3.85 * 
Java Web Start * 
Johan Savås - ZipCentral Version 4.01 * 
Key Internet Publisher * 
Lavasoft Ad-Aware SE VI.Second Edition * 
Lexmark ColorFine(TM) Version 3.1.1 * 
Macromedia Director Version 6.0 * 
Macromedia, Inc. - Flash 4.0 Version 4,0,7,0 * 
Maximizer 97is Version 4.0 * 
Microsoft (r) Windows Script Host Version 5.6.0.8515 *  Microsoft Corporation - Clip Gallery 3.0 for Windows Version 3.0 * 
Microsoft Corporation - DirectShow Version 6.4.07.1121 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Internet Explorer Version 6.00.2800.1106 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Installer Version 2.0.2600.2 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Telephony Version 4.10.2000 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows® NetMeeting® Version 3.0 * 
Microsoft Excel Viewer Version 8.0 * 
Microsoft imgstart Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Microsoft Multimedia Viewer Version 2.00 * 
Microsoft Office Version 8.0 * 
Microsoft Works for Windows Version 4.00.05.465 * 
Microsoft® Find Fast Version 8.0 * 
Microsoft® Internet Services Version 6.1.27.0 * 
Microsoft® Word for Windows® 97 Version 8.0 * 
Microtek - Scanner Detector Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Microtek - ScanSuite Version 1, 12, 0, 1 * 
Microtek International Inc. - ScanMaker Series Version 3,2,2,0 * 
Mindscape, Inc - usatlas Version 6, 0, 0, 3 * 
MindVision - Installer VISE 2.8.3 Version 2.8.3 * 
Mozilla - Firefox Version 1.7.3: 2004091322 * 
Netropa Corporation - Touch Manager Version 1.00 * 
Netropa Hot Key Version 1.00 * 
Netropa Version 2.15 * 
NEWSALRT.EXE * 
PepiMK Software - Spybot - Search & Destroy Version 1, 3, 0, 12 * 
PhotoImpression * 
RealNetworks, Inc. - RealPlayer (32-bit) Version 0.1.0.3208 * 
RealNetworks, Inc. - RealPlayer (32-bit) Version 6.0.12.1053 * 
RealNetworks, Inc. - RealPlayer (32-bit) Version 7.0.0.2564 * 
Safer Networking Limited - SpyBot-S&D Version 1, 3, 0, 12 * 
Sierra On-Line Internet Gaming System Version 3, 1, 1, 0 * 
Singer's Creations - Weather Watcher Version 5.05.0002 * 
Smart Business Plan Version 8.00.0055 * 
SmartOnline, Inc. - PlanViewer Version 8.00.0107 * 
Software 2000 Limited Unsetup Version 0.01 * 
SpywareBlaster AutoUpdate Version 3.03 * 
SpywareBlaster Version 3.03 * 
Storm Technology, Inc. - EasyPhoto Version 2.7.1 * 
Sun Microsystems, Inc. - Java(TM) 2 Platform Standard Edition 5.0 Version 1.5.0.0 * 
Sun Microsystems, Inc. - Java(TM) 2 Platform Standard Edition Version 1.5.0.0 * 
SwissKnife * 
Symantec Corporation - LiveAdvisor Version 2.0.0.621 * 
Symantec Corporation - LiveUpdate Version 1.5.2.9 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton Core Technology Version 13.00.0.26 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton SystemWorks Version 1999.03.50 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton SystemWorks Version 3.00.28 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton Utilities for Windows Version 13.00.0.36 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton Utilities Version 13.00.0.36 * 
ToniArts - EasyCleaner Version 2.0.6 * 
Ultra Pinball * 
Virtos GmbH - WaveEdit DLL Version 1, 0, 5, 0 * 
Vorton Technologies - Riptide Application Version 1, 0, 0, 2 *

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

* Click to see where software is installed.
a. Megahertz measurement may be inaccurate if other programs were busy during last analysis.
b. Data may be transferred on the bus at one, two, or four times the Bus Clock rate.
c. Memory slot contents may not add up to Installed Memory if some memory is not recognized by Windows.
d. Memory slot contents is reported by the motherboard BIOS. Contact system vendor if slot contents are wrong.
e. This may be the manufacturer's factory installed product key rather than yours.  
Copyright 2000-4, Belarc, Inc. All rights reserved. 
Legal notice. U.S. Patents 6085229, 5665951 and Patents pending.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## BelarcGuy (Jul 3, 2005)

```
<table width=100% cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0 border=0>
[TR]<td width=50%>[/TD]<td width=50%>[/TD][/TR]
[TR][TD][B]Computer Profile Summary[/B][/TD][/TR]
[TR][TD][I]Computer Name: [/I][/TD][TD]XXXXXX (in ADOMAIN)[/TD][/TR]
[TR][TD][I]Profile Date: [/I][/TD][TD]02/22/2006 9:02:29 PM[/TD][/TR]
[TR][TD][I]Advisor Version: [/I][/TD][TD]7.1e[/TD][/TR]
[TR]
[TD][I]Windows Logon: [/I][/TD][TD]Someone[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR][TD][/TD][/TR]
[TR][TD]&nbsp[/TD][/TR]
[TR][TD]
				[B]
				[URL=http://www.belarc.com/ctadvisor.html?BelMonitor]
				Click here for Belarc's System Management products, for large and small companies.
				[/URL]
				[/B]
[/TD][/TR]
[TR][TD]&nbsp[/TD][/TR]
[/TABLE]
```


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

> HTML code is Off


----------



## BelarcGuy (Jul 3, 2005)

Testing HTML insert. Here's some html

```
[B]bold[/B] and [I]italic[/I]
```
.

This is without the HTML tags *bold* and _italic_.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi BelarcGuy! For this one, I simply used the File>Save As>Text File at the top of the Belarc browser page
, and I think we can work with this, with some help for our needs RE: the red commented items.
The slightly scrambled hardware information doesn't bother me personally much, would be great if it could be listed
like it shows in the Advisor, but I think all of us who help can match up the sound, video etc to the brand/models.

Belarc Advisor Current Profile

The license associated with the Belarc Advisor product allows for 
free personal use only. Use on multiple computers in a corporate, 
educational, military or government installation is prohibited. See 
the license agreement for details. The information on this page was 
created locally on your computer by the Belarc Advisor. Your 
computer profile was not sent to a web server. *<<change/remove*

Click here for more info.

About Belarc

System Management Products

Your Privacy

In page Links: 
Installed Hotfixes

Software Licenses

Software Versions

Computer Profile Summary
Computer Name: Athlon (in MSHOME)
Profile Date: Wednesday, February 22, 2006 10:43:22 PM
Advisor Version: 7.0t
Windows Logon: this will show user's real name if they used it, should not show

Click here for Belarc's System Management products, for large and 
small companies.

Operating System System Model
Windows 98 SE (build 4.10.2222) Gateway, Inc. 
Enclosure Type: Desktop
Processor a Main Circuit Board b
700 megahertz AMD Athlon
128 kilobyte primary memory cache
512 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: FIC SD11 1.x
Bus Clock: 100 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 62710 07/15/97 
Drives Memory Modules c,d
20.54 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
12.08 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

HITACHI DVD-ROM GD-5000 [CD-ROM drive]
Generic floppy disk drive (3.5")

SAMSUNG SV2046D [Hard drive] (20.55 GB) -- drive 0, s/n 
0147J1FKB05049, rev LS100, SMART Status: Healthy 256 Megabytes 
Installed Memory

Slot '0' has 256 MB
Slot '1' is Empty
Slot '2' is Empty
Local Drive Volumes

c: (FAT32 on drive 0)20.54 GB12.08 GB free

Network Drives
None detected
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers
MSHOME domain logons <these will also show users name if they used it, should not show

WORKGROUP domain logons

Lexmark Z22-Z32 Serieson LPT1:

Controllers Display <this is where the scrambling starts, where the two column
Standard Floppy Disk Controller  items are out of sequence, hmmmm Most of us who help can
Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)  figure these out by name, i.e Display=NVIDIA Vanta/VantaLT
 It displays correctly at the user end- and it's good enough for what we do
Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller NVIDIA Vanta/Vanta LT [Display 
adapter]
Envision AOC A770 [Monitor] (15.7"vis, January 2000)
Bus Adapters Multimedia
Microtek Parallel Port Host Adapter
NEC PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller
NEC USB Open Host Controller (2x)
USB 2.0 Root Hub Device
VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller ESS Solo-1 PCI 
AudioDrive (WDM)
Gameport Joystick (no joystick connected)
Wave Device for Voice Modem
Communications Other Devices
Creative Modem Blaster Flash56 PCI DI5630-4

Linksys LNE100TX(v5) Fast Ethernet Adapter we do need the network adapter to show
primary Auto IP Address: 192.168.2.81 / 24 <but from here down.....
Gateway: 192.168.2.1
Dhcp Server: 192.168.2.1
Physical Address: 00:0C:41:1D:5C:B2
Microsoft Virtual Private Networking Adapter

Networking Dns Server: 192.168.2.1 <to here should not show- No IP's
Creative PCI Modem Enumerator
PC/AT Enhanced Keyboard (101/102-Key)
Microsoft PS/2 Port Mouse
USB Root Hub (3x)
Virus Protection [Back to Top] 
No details available 
Missing Microsoft Security Hotfixes [Back to Top] 
No details available
Installed Microsoft Hotfixes [Back to Top] 
W98.TELNET (Windows 98 TELNET Update)
DataAccess
Q318203 on 2/25/2002 (details...)
Q329414-21 on 12/8/2004 (details...)
KB870669 (details...)
DirectX
DX819696 (details...)
KB904706 (details...)
Internet Explorer
SP1 (SP1)
Q313829 (details...)
Q837009 (details...)
 Q867282 (details...)
Q883939 (details...)
Q889293 (details...)
Q891781 (details...)
Q896688 (details...)
Q896727 (details...)
Q903235 (details...)
Q905915 (details...)
Win98.SE
UPD238453 (details...)
UPD239887 (details...) if user needs to reinstall one, they show "Reinstall"
UPD243199 (details...) They display more info and as links at user end, they can click to
UPD249973 (details...)  download them as needed....great feature! which we should use more often.
UPD256015 (details...)  In my older Belarc advisor log up top, you see back then I was needing 2
UPD259728 (details...)
UPD260067 (details...)
Win98.SE (continued)
UPD263044 (details...)
UPD273017 (details...)
UPD273991 (details...)
UPDQ823559 (details...)
Win98
UPD245729 (details...)
UPD274548 (details...)
UPD314147 (details...)
UPD314941 (details...)
UPD323172 (details...)
UPD323255 (details...)
UPD329115 (details...)
UPD811630 (details...)
UPD840315 (details...)
UPD888113 (details...)
UPD890175 (details...)
UPD891711 (details...)
UPD896358 (details...)
UPD908519 (details...)
Windows Media Player
WM308567 (details...)
WM320920.1 (details...)
WM819639 (details...)
KB837272 (details...)
WM885492 (details...)

Click here to see all available Microsoft security hotfixes for this 
computer.

Marks a HotFix that verifies correctly
Marks a HotFix that fails verification
(note that failing hotfixes need to be reinstalled)
Unmarked HotFixes lack the data to allow verification

Click here for Belarc's System Management products, for large and 
small companies.

(software license section deleted-no Product Keys showing)

Software Versions (mouse over * for details, click * for location) 
[Back to Top] 
Abacast, Inc. - Abaclient v1.44 * 
Adobe PhotoDeluxe Version 2.0.0 * 
Adobe Reader Version 6.0.2.2004051800 * 
Adobe Systems AdobeDownloadManager Version 1.2 * 
AdvDrvIns Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Ahead Software AG Karlsbad Germany Phone: +49-7248-911-800 Fax: 
+49-7248-911-888 e-mail: [email protected] - LANGUAGE_English2 Version 
5, 5, 10, 56 * 
Ahead Software AG - InfoTool Application Version 1, 0, 3, 3 * 
Ahead Software AG - Nero CD Speed Application Version 1, 0, 2, 1 * 
ahead software gmbh, karlsbad - Cover Designer Version 2, 2, 1, 11 *

AIDA32 * 
ArcSoft Register & Upgrade * 
Asymetrix Corp. - Toolbook II Publisher Version 5.01.22gñ * 
Belarc, Inc. - Advisor Version 7.0t * 
Boomerang Software, Inc. - SCRIPTER Version 1.00 * 
BSUPLOAD Version 1.0.001 * 
ClipDiary Application Version 1, 1, 0, 0 * 
CodecPackAU Version 1.1.0.0 * 
Corel Corporation Limited - PerfectScript 9 Version 9.0.0.664 * 
Corel Corporation Limited - Presentations for Windows Version 
8.0.0.709 * 
Corel Corporation Limited - Quattro® Pro 9 Version 9.0.0.664 * 
Corel Corporation Limited - WordPerfect (R) Office 2000 Version 
9.0.0.664 * 
Corel Corporation Limited - WordPerfect® 9 Version 9.0.0.664 * 
Corel Presentations 9 Version 9.0.0.664 * 
Corel Uninstaller Version 9.519 * 
DK Multimedia - Eyewitness World Atlas Sampler Version 08.03.001 * 
DK Multimedia - Eyewitness World Atlas Version 1.0.0.0 * 
Download Driver * 
Dynaicon * 
Eastman Software, Inc., A Kodak Business - Imaging for Windows® 
Version 1.01.1311 * 
Erik Deppe - DriveSpeed Version 1, 6, 1, 0 * 
Gabest - Media Player Classic Version 6, 4, 8, 4 * 
GRISOFT, s.r.o. - AVG Anti-Virus System Version 7.1.0.371 * 
GSpot Codec Information Appliance Version 2, 2, 1, 4 * 
In-System Design, Inc. - TPP Storage Adapter Version 5.04.1150.0 * 
Index.DAT File Viewer * 
Indigo Rose Corporation unin32 Version 1, 0, 0, 5 * 
Inno Setup Version 51.34.0.0 * 
Inprise Corporation - Borland Database Engine * 
Install AOL FREE Trial! * 
InstallShield Software Corporation - DemoShield Player Version 
5.40.000 32bit * 
IntelliQuest Communications, Inc. - ITP Version 2, 5, 1, 0 * 
InterMute Inc - CWShredder Version 2.00 * 
Introduction to Microsoft Works * 
Ipswitch, Inc. 81 Hartwell Ave. Lexington, MA - WS_FTP95 Version 6, 
0, 5, 1 * 
IrfanView Version 3.85 * 
Java Web Start * 
Johan Savås - ZipCentral Version 4.01 * 
Jordan Russell - Inno Setup Uninstaller Version 51.5.0.0 * 
Key Internet Publisher * 
Lavasoft Ad-Aware SE SE 106 * 
Lexmark ColorFine Version 3.2.1 * 
Lexmark Supplies Monitor Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Maximizer 97is Version 4.0 * Microsoft (r) Windows Script Host 
Version 5.6.0.8515 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Clip Gallery 3.0 for Windows Version 3.0 * 
Microsoft Corporation - DirectShow Version 6.4.07.1121 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Internet Explorer Version 6.00.2800.1106 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Installer Version 2.0.2600.2 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Telephony Version 4.10.2000 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows® NetMeeting® Version 3.0 * 
Microsoft Excel Viewer Version 8.0 * 
Microsoft imgstart Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Microsoft Multimedia Viewer Version 2.00 * 
Microsoft Office Version 8.0 * 
Microsoft PowerPoint Viewer for Windows Version 8.0 * 
Microsoft Works for Windows Version 4.00.05.465 * 
Microsoft(R) Windows Media Player Version 9.00.00.2980 * 
Microsoft® Find Fast Version 8.0 * 
Microsoft® Internet Services Version 6.1.27.0 * 
Microsoft® Word for Windows® 97 Version 8.0 * 
Microtek - Scanner Detector Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Microtek - ScanSuite Version 1, 12, 0, 1 * 
Microtek International Inc. - ScanMaker Series Version 3,2,2,0 * 
Mindscape, Inc - usatlas Version 6, 0, 0, 3 * 
Mozilla Corporation - Firefox Version 1.5.0.1 * 
Nastaveni DivX * 
Netropa Corporation - Touch Manager Version 1.00 * 
Netropa Hot Key Version 1.00 * 
Netropa Version 2.15 * 
NEWSALRT.EXE * 
PhotoImpression * 
RealMedia Settings * 
Safer Networking Limited - Spybot - Search & Destroy Version 1, 4, 
0, 3 * 
Safer Networking Limited - SpyBot-S&D Version 1, 4, 0, 3 * 
Shortcut to TV * 
Singer's Creations - Weather Watcher Extension Installer Version 
1.00 * 
Singer's Creations - Weather Watcher Version 5.06.0004 * 
Smart Business Plan Version 8.00.0055 * 
SmartOnline, Inc. - PlanViewer Version 8.00.0107 * 
Software 2000 UnSetup Version 2.1.9.9 * 
SpywareBlaster AutoUpdate Version 3.05.0001 * 
SpywareBlaster Version 3.05.0001 * 
Storm Technology, Inc. - EasyPhoto Version 2.7.1 * 
Sun Microsystems, Inc. - Java(TM) 2 Platform Standard Edition 5.0 
Update 5 Version 5.0.50.5 * 
Sun Microsystems, Inc. - Java(TM) 2 Platform Standard Edition 5.0 
Update 6 Version 5.0.60.5 * 
SwissKnife * 
Symantec Corporation - LiveAdvisor Version 2.0.0.621 * 
Symantec Corporation - LiveUpdate Version 1.5.2.9 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton Core Technology Version 13.00.0.26 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton SystemWorks Version 1999.03.50 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton SystemWorks Version 3.00.28 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton Utilities for Windows Version 
13.00.0.36 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton Utilities Version 13.00.0.36 * 
ToniArts - EasyCleaner Version 2.0.6 * 
Virtos GmbH - WaveEdit DLL Version 1, 0, 5, 0 * 
Vorton Technologies - Riptide Application Version 1, 0, 0, 2 *

* Click to see where software is installed. <they are for the user, we don't need...
a. Megahertz measurement may be inaccurate if other programs were 
busy during last analysis.
b. Data may be transferred on the bus at one, two, or four times the 
Bus Clock rate.
c. Memory slot contents may not add up to Installed Memory if some 
memory is not recognized by Windows.
d. Memory slot contents is reported by the motherboard BIOS. Contact 
system vendor if slot contents are wrong.
e. This may be the manufacturer's factory installed product key 
rather than yours. 
Copyright 2000-5, Belarc, Inc. All rights reserved. <down to here 
Legal notice. U.S. Patents 6085229, 5665951 and Patents pending.

OK Belarc Inc. show us you love us! We help keep these computers online- and it would be a big help to have a forum-friendly Belarc Advisor!


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Playing with attachments made from screenshots.
I use Irfanview to load the screenshots into. 
Saved as 1024x768 pixel .gif image.









This two pane view was done from Print Preview with Belarc open, Print Preview, hit Two Page view.

SOMETIMES they will open and stay in full size, this one doesn't want to. (hit F11 to see it in full screen, F11 to
go back to normal view.) [I have also put the attachment in image tags, so now it displays full size in the post....]

It does display readable if you download the attached file from the bottom of my post. (right click, Save as, filename.gif.

Tried a 5 page view but the text is not readable then.
Now, if Belarc could output the 5 screenshots in 5 .gifs ready to be attached that would be nice.
(I'm thinking a plain text output arranged so that it showed all 5 pages in a slideshow would be easier)


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Belarc Guy

I made the Belarc profile on win98SE and took screenshots with just the Print Screen key, pasted into Irfanview.

Attached is a 3 panel slideshow, in .zip form which you can download. In XP, can be Opened or right click>extract to folder or desktop. 
Slideshow made in Irfanview. It loops but there is a way to make one that is controlled by the forward/back arrows to advance.

It opens and runs, doesn't need Irfanview installed.

To see the full size images, it is neccesary to scroll down, one at a time...

The forum has a 5 file attachment limit- that's why there isn't six pages from the profile- I wanted to include the slideshow.

Screenshots pasted to Irfanview, then uploaded as attachements, and image tagged to display full size.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Belarc Guy- Mike Cermak should be contacting you soon, I have CC'd the email to him so he can look it over.
Here I have just copy/pasted the text of Belarc profile between PHP tags, hey we have two colors of text...!

Maybe we can get something like this to present images in PHP code box,
appears they can be verified as .gif images etc.

*http://www.phpfreaks.com/tutorials/36/0.php*

You can see what the wide text lines do, they create the wide resolution and extra scrolling....does that every time we post something with wide lines.

I can modify the text lines manually, so it displays narrower in the code box...

We may have to make a new thread, if you want to post anything that you create so it is not displayed incorrectly due
to these already-widened posts.


```
About Belarc

PC Management Products

Your Privacy

In page Links:

Installed Hotfixes

Software Licenses

Software Versions

Computer Profile Summary 
Computer Name:  Athlon (in WORKGROUP) 
Profile Date:  Tuesday, April 19, 2005 1:03:34 AM 
Advisor Version:  6.1f

Click here for Belarc's PC Management products, for large and small companies.

Operating System   System Model 
Windows 98 SE (build 4.10.2222)   Gateway, Inc.  
Processor a   Main Circuit Board b 
700 megahertz AMD Athlon
128 kilobyte primary memory cache
512 kilobyte secondary memory cache   Board: FIC SD11 1.x
Bus Clock: 100 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 62710 07/15/97  
Drives   Memory Modules c,d 
20.54 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
14.98 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

HITACHI DVD-ROM GD-5000 [CD-ROM drive]
Generic floppy disk drive (3.5")

MicroAdv QuickiDrive64M [Hard drive] (65 MB) -- drive 1, rev 2.00
SAMSUNG SV2046D [Hard drive] (20.55 GB) -- drive 0, s/n 0147J1FKB05049, rev LS100, SMART Status: Healthy   256 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot '0' has 256 MB
Slot '1' is Empty
Slot '2' is Empty 
  Local Drive Volumes

c: (on drive 0) 20.54 GB 14.98 GB free

  Network Drives 
  None detected 
Users   Printers 
No details available     Lexmark 5700 Series ColorFine on LPT1:

Controllers   Display 
Standard Floppy Disk Controller
Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
QuickiDrive Device [Controller]
QuickiDrive Drive [Controller]
Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller   NVIDIA Vanta/Vanta LT [Display adapter]
Envision AOC A770 [Monitor] (15.7"vis, January 2000) 
Bus Adapters   Multimedia 
Microtek Parallel Port Host Adapter
NEC PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller
NEC USB Open Host Controller
NEC USB Open Host Controller
USB 2.0 Root Hub Device
VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller   ESS Solo-1 PCI AudioDrive (WDM)
Gameport Joystick (no joystick connected)
Wave Device for Voice Modem 
Communications   Other Devices 
Creative Modem Blaster Flash56 PCI DI5630-4
Linksys LNE100TX(v5) Fast Ethernet Adapter
Microsoft Virtual Private Networking Adapter
Network Card MAC Address: 00:0C:41:1D:5C:B2
Network IP Address: 192.168.2.81 / 24   Creative PCI Modem Enumerator
PC/AT Enhanced Keyboard (101/102-Key)
Microsoft PS/2 Port Mouse
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub 
Virus Protection   
No details available   
Installed Microsoft Hotfixes [Back to Top]  
W98.TELNET    (Windows 98 TELNET Update) 
DataAccess 
    Q318203  on 2/25/2002  (details...) 
    Q329414-21  on 12/8/2004  (details...) 
    KB870669    (details...) 
DirectX 
    DX819696    (details...) 
Internet Explorer 
    SP1    (SP1) 
    Q313829    (details...) 
    Q837009    (details...) 
    Q867282    (details...) 
    Q889293    (details...) 
    Q891781    (details...) 
Win98.SE 
    UPD238453    (details...) 
    UPD239887    (details...) 
    UPD243199    (details...) 
    UPD249973    (details...) 
    UPD256015    (details...) 
    UPD259728    (details...) 
    UPD260067    (details...) 
    UPD263044    (details...) 
   Win98.SE (continued) 
    UPD273017    (details...) 
    UPD273991    (details...) 
    UPDQ823559    (details...) Reinstall! 
Win98 
    UPD245729    (details...) 
    UPD274548    (details...) 
    UPD314147    (details...) 
    UPD323172    (details...) 
    UPD323255    (details...) 
    UPD329115    (details...) Reinstall! 
    UPD811630    (details...) 
    UPD840315    (details...) 
    UPD888113    (details...) 
    UPD890175    (details...) 
    UPD891711    (details...) 
Windows Media Player 
    WM308567    (details...) 
    WM320920.1    (details...) 
    WM819639    (details...) 
    KB837272    (details...)

Click here to see all available Microsoft security hotfixes for this computer.

     Marks a HotFix that verifies correctly 
 Marks a HotFix that fails verification
    (note that failing hotfixes need to be reinstalled) 
  Unmarked HotFixes lack the data to allow verification

Software Versions [Back to Top]  
Abacast, Inc. - Abaclient v1.44 * 
Adobe PhotoDeluxe Version 2.0.0 * 
Adobe Reader Version 6.0.2.2004051800 * 
Adobe Systems AdobeDownloadManager Version 1.2 * 
AdvDrvIns Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Ahead Software AG Karlsbad Germany Phone: +49-7248-911-800 Fax: +49-7248-911-888 e-mail: [email protected] - LANGUAGE_English2 Version 5, 5, 10, 56 * 
Ahead Software AG - InfoTool Application Version 1, 0, 3, 3 * 
Ahead Software AG - Nero CD Speed Application Version 1, 0, 2, 1 * 
ahead software gmbh, karlsbad - Cover Designer Version 2, 2, 1, 11 * 
AIDA32 * 
Apple Computer, Inc. - QuickTime QuickTime 6.5.2 * 
ArcSoft Register & Upgrade * 
Asymetrix Corp. - Toolbook II Publisher Version 5.01.22gñ * 
Belarc, Inc. - BelManage Client Version 6.1f * 
Boomerang Software, Inc. - SCRIPTER Version 1.00 * 
BSUPLOAD Version 1.0.001 * 
Copyright (C) ahead software gmbh and its licensors - InCD Version 3.20.1 * 
Corel Corporation Limited - PerfectScript 9 Version 9.0.0.664 * 
Corel Corporation Limited - Presentations for Windows Version 8.0.0.709 * 
Corel Corporation Limited - Quattro® Pro 9 Version 9.0.0.664 * 
Corel Corporation Limited - WordPerfect (R) Office 2000 Version 9.0.0.664 * 
Corel Corporation Limited - WordPerfect® 9 Version 9.0.0.664 * 
Corel Presentations 9 Version 9.0.0.664 * 
Corel Uninstaller Version 9.519 * 
DK Multimedia - Eyewitness World Atlas Sampler Version 08.03.001 * 
DK Multimedia - Eyewitness World Atlas Version 1.0.0.0 * 
Download Driver * 
Dynaicon * 
Eastman Software, Inc., A Kodak Business - Imaging for Windows® Version 1.01.1311 * 
Erik Deppe - DriveSpeed Version 1, 6, 1, 0 * 
Gabest - Media Player Classic Version 6, 4, 8, 2 * 
GRISOFT, s.r.o. - AVG Anti-Virus System Version 7.1.0.307 * 
In-System Design, Inc. - TPP Storage Adapter Version 5.04.1150.0 * 
Index.DAT File Viewer * 
Indigo Rose Corporation unin32 Version 1, 0, 0, 5 * 
Inno Setup Version 51.13.0.0 * 
Inprise Corporation - Borland Database Engine 5.01 * 
Install AOL FREE Trial! * 
InstallShield Software Corporation - DemoShield Player Version 5.40.000 32bit * 
IntelliQuest Communications, Inc. - ITP Version 2, 5, 1, 0 * 
InterMute Inc - CWShredder Version 2.00 * 
Introduction to Microsoft Works * 
Ipswitch, Inc. 81 Hartwell Ave. Lexington, MA - WS_FTP95 Version 6, 0, 5, 1 * 
IrfanView Version 3.85 * 
Java Web Start * 
Johan Savås - ZipCentral Version 4.01 * 
Key Internet Publisher * 
Lavasoft Ad-Aware SE VI.Second Edition * 
Lexmark ColorFine(TM) Version 3.1.1 * 
Macromedia Director Version 6.0 * 
Macromedia, Inc. - Flash 4.0 Version 4,0,7,0 * 
Maximizer 97is Version 4.0 * 
Microsoft (r) Windows Script Host Version 5.6.0.8515 *  Microsoft Corporation - Clip Gallery 3.0 for Windows Version 3.0 * 
Microsoft Corporation - DirectShow Version 6.4.07.1121 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Internet Explorer Version 6.00.2800.1106 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Installer Version 2.0.2600.2 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Telephony Version 4.10.2000 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows® NetMeeting® Version 3.0 * 
Microsoft Excel Viewer Version 8.0 * 
Microsoft imgstart Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Microsoft Multimedia Viewer Version 2.00 * 
Microsoft Office Version 8.0 * 
Microsoft Works for Windows Version 4.00.05.465 * 
Microsoft® Find Fast Version 8.0 * 
Microsoft® Internet Services Version 6.1.27.0 * 
Microsoft® Word for Windows® 97 Version 8.0 * 
Microtek - Scanner Detector Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Microtek - ScanSuite Version 1, 12, 0, 1 * 
Microtek International Inc. - ScanMaker Series Version 3,2,2,0 * 
Mindscape, Inc - usatlas Version 6, 0, 0, 3 * 
MindVision - Installer VISE 2.8.3 Version 2.8.3 * 
Mozilla - Firefox Version 1.7.3: 2004091322 * 
Netropa Corporation - Touch Manager Version 1.00 * 
Netropa Hot Key Version 1.00 * 
Netropa Version 2.15 * 
NEWSALRT.EXE * 
PepiMK Software - Spybot - Search & Destroy Version 1, 3, 0, 12 * 
PhotoImpression * 
RealNetworks, Inc. - RealPlayer (32-bit) Version 0.1.0.3208 * 
RealNetworks, Inc. - RealPlayer (32-bit) Version 6.0.12.1053 * 
RealNetworks, Inc. - RealPlayer (32-bit) Version 7.0.0.2564 * 
Safer Networking Limited - SpyBot-S&D Version 1, 3, 0, 12 * 
Sierra On-Line Internet Gaming System Version 3, 1, 1, 0 * 
Singer's Creations - Weather Watcher Version 5.05.0002 * 
Smart Business Plan Version 8.00.0055 * 
SmartOnline, Inc. - PlanViewer Version 8.00.0107 * 
Software 2000 Limited Unsetup Version 0.01 * 
SpywareBlaster AutoUpdate Version 3.03 * 
SpywareBlaster Version 3.03 * 
Storm Technology, Inc. - EasyPhoto Version 2.7.1 * 
Sun Microsystems, Inc. - Java(TM) 2 Platform Standard Edition 5.0 Version 1.5.0.0 * 
Sun Microsystems, Inc. - Java(TM) 2 Platform Standard Edition Version 1.5.0.0 * 
SwissKnife * 
Symantec Corporation - LiveAdvisor Version 2.0.0.621 * 
Symantec Corporation - LiveUpdate Version 1.5.2.9 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton Core Technology Version 13.00.0.26 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton SystemWorks Version 1999.03.50 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton SystemWorks Version 3.00.28 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton Utilities for Windows Version 13.00.0.36 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton Utilities Version 13.00.0.36 * 
ToniArts - EasyCleaner Version 2.0.6 * 
Ultra Pinball * 
Virtos GmbH - WaveEdit DLL Version 1, 0, 5, 0 * 
Vorton Technologies - Riptide Application Version 1, 0, 0, 2 *

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

* Click to see where software is installed.
a. Megahertz measurement may be inaccurate if other programs were busy during last analysis.
b. Data may be transferred on the bus at one, two, or four times the Bus Clock rate.
c. Memory slot contents may not add up to Installed Memory if some memory is not recognized by Windows.
d. Memory slot contents is reported by the motherboard BIOS. Contact system vendor if slot contents are wrong.
e. This may be the manufacturer's factory installed product key rather than yours.  
Copyright 2000-4, Belarc, Inc. All rights reserved. 
Legal notice. U.S. Patents 6085229, 5665951 and Patents pending.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------

